# MF 1745 or Vemeer 5410 Baler



## trailtec (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello, I am now looking at new round balers and have found 2 that I like they are new and both make a 4widex5tall bale, my question is which baler would you all select, here is the deal that I am offered, A Vemeer 5410 Rebel with hay saver wheels and 36 months 0 interest for 15500. Or a MF-Hesston with hay saver wheels for the very same deal, could someone help me decide which of the 2 balers to buy, I have never baled with anything but a new idea and a new holland, I just want to pick the one that bales the best and last the longest. Thanks for any help anyone might give.
Trailtec


----------



## besthaysavers (Apr 29, 2009)

I have heard only good things about the Hesston balers in most cases. Do you have dealers for both makes near by?
besthaysavers


----------



## trailtec (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, to answer you question,yes both of the balers are for sell at the same dealer, just about 8 miles from my farm. I just cant decide between the two and would like to hear from people that own both.


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

Just wondering how the vermeer is optioned? twine tie or wrap? does it have the monitor or is it a manual unit?


----------



## Hay DR (Oct 28, 2009)

NCSteveH said:


> Just wondering how the vermeer is optioned? twine tie or wrap? does it have the monitor or is it a manual unit?


 A Vermeer 5410 bale priced for $15,500 would usually be equipped with manual electric twine tie, hay-saver wheels and a bale counter. Netwrap 5410 balers are more. All monitor electronics on all makes start to give problems after 10-15 years in the weather. Most 5x4 balers are pulled with non-cab tractors. I know because we take trade-ins from every make known. You are better off in the long run with a manual twine tie and a V-Rake. Replacing a 10-15 year old monitor that is no longer available can be expensive because it usually means a new wiring harness, new monitor and labor to install the new system.

In East TN you will find out that all MFG's 504 Netwrap balers have less than 10% of the market. Much of the hay is stored outside and the issues of having to cut the netwrap off in the mud or frozen on the bale is negative for a 50-70 year old man. He wants to stay inside his cab tractor when it is cold. Bales stored outside on the ground will spoil more from the ground up than the top down. If you have a hay barn then cutting the net off is easy but most of the small operators do not have hay barns for their round bales.

The advantage of Netwrap is a time saver when tying the bale. Most East TN operators are baling 40-70 bales at one time. Operators baling 100 or more in a day understand the time saving of netwrap but also realize the extra work on the feeding end. 605, 604 & 505 used balers have a higher number of netwrap units available because they are usually being used by the larger operators that do bale more than a 100 bales a day.


----------

